# di-methox powder mixing and dosage



## beautancus (May 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, Im new here and new to goat raising. My question is about di-methox, I ordered it online in liquid form but was sent the 107g powder form. I have no idea if its 12.5% or 40% nor do I have any idea what the dosage would be. At this time Im wanting to give it to my goats as a preventive measure. My goats have had cocci and now :whatgoat: Id like to keep them from getting sick again


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure on this. Hope someone can help out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats what I use as well...The 107 g packet.
I use the mixing directions from Hoeggers Supply
Dissolve 1 and 1/4 teaspoons powder into 1 cup of water. For prevention, each kid gets 1 1/2 cc twice a day for 7 days beginning at 3 weeks old, then
1 and a 1/2cc once a week til weaned.

The same solution can be used for treatment too....1cc per 5 lbs the first day then 1cc per 10lbs days 2 thru 5.
Be aware though that if the DiMethox is used as a preventative, the chance that a kid will still get an overload is still there and a different Sulfa drug may need to be used for treatment.


----------



## beautancus (May 24, 2011)

Thanks alot yall, Ill try the di-methox like you said and the tick treatment too. I saw afew videos on u-tube of fainting goats, too funny. I have 2 small billies I bought at 2weeks old in Feb, from a dairy farm. they were supposed to be just livestock for cleaning out my woods but have become pets. 3 weeks ago I bought 8 boer goats, 1 billy weighing around 200lbs, 3 nannies , and 4 kids. I have so much fun watching the crazy stuff they do


----------

